
Ask HN: Collaborative RSS? - tmaly
Are there any solutions out there to support a group working on an aggregated set of RSS feeds that also provides api access
======
eip
> support a group working on an aggregated set of RSS feeds

What do you mean? Any examples?

~~~
tmaly
I mean if you have a set of feeds, and people have to review them and tag
them, there should be a central shared feed sort of like a work queue that
threads pull from.

~~~
eip
Publishing or consuming?

~~~
tmaly
consuming

~~~
eip
I will add these features to my site. Any other features on your wishlist?

